# new builds



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

spider wrap is a rebuilt 40-60 silstar that came off a charter boat looking nothing like this,marbled one is a solid glass blank 15-30 that i aquired along with some other fishy stuff for payment on a side job


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Very sweet you do have lots of skil...


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

very nice work.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thank s for the nice comments guys


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## Ken Preston (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice - especially like the marbling.


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

nice bring it to the pier:fishing:
i mean dont bring it to the pier


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

i am going to get you to buld me one when i get the money


----------



## Captain Les (Oct 18, 2010)

Pretty work spike


----------

